# Bobina toroidal de fuente dañada



## resistor470K (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola gente,tengo un cargador de portatil con la bobina toroidal de la entrada de la fuente de alimentacion,que hace la funcion de filtro en corto,debido a una subida de tension esta tiene un corto en un par de vueltas,he intentado por todos los medios repararla soldando un trozo pequeño de cobre en cada corte del hilo de cobre(ya que estos repuestos no son fáciles de encontrar) pero se me funde el fusible cada vez que la enchufo,y no se si es por culpa de esta bobina o es que se daño algun componente mas de la entrada de la fuente,incluso he sacado todo el hilo y le he puesto uno nuevo el cable es un poco mas grueso que el original pero apenas se aprecia y el resultado es que solo he podido darle 58 vueltas cuando la original tiene 62,¿puede afectar esto al funcionamiento y que se funda el fusible por esta causa? o tiene que haber algun componente mas dañado como el puente rectificador,en la entrada solo hay 2 condensadores ceramicos,2 bobinas toroidales mas y el puente rectificador mas 4 resistencias SMD estas van al fusible,¿alguien me puede echar una mano con esto?     

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 26, 2014)

hola:

las bobinas a la entrada de un circuito generalmente está en serie con el circuito.
si se quemó es por sobre corriente o un cortocircuito _en el circuito_.
tal como dices, probablemente está en corto-circuito algún componente.

la diferencia de algunas vueltas no debería producir grandes efectos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

También debería funcionar si las quitas y puenteas para probar , le apunto al varistor !

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...uIKQCw&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## resistor470K (Sep 1, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También debería funcionar si las quitas y puenteas para probar , le apunto al varistor !
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...uIKQCw&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628



no me habia dado cuenta del varistor porque esta fuente  no lo lleva  en la entrada solo hay 3 bobinas,2 condensadores cerámicos de los rectangulares y el puente de diodos,revisaré entonces el puente de diodos y uno de los condensadores,porque las bobinas estan bien,muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## resistor470K (Sep 3, 2014)

al final era del puente rectificador  del primario que estaba dañado por eso le saltaba el fusible le puse uno nuevo y todo funciona a la perfeccion incluso con la bobina rectificada.

Un saludo y gracias por las respuestas.


----------

